# Moving to italy



## panzah (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi I would like to move to northern italy and stable there. We are a family of three. My wife speaks and teaches italian. Personally I am willing to learn the language. I am a fast learner. Any good thought about how to find a job and accomodation.
panzah


----------



## rpizzica (Aug 10, 2011)

Hello Panzah,I am assuming that you are not in Italy yet, it seems a very simple question what you are asking here, unfortunately there is not an answer that will guide you exactly what to do before arriving to Italy. Just to save you effort , stress and money, I will go to Italy at least for 1 month which is not that long really and get a real feeling about moving over there, try to see how many friend you can make in 1 month, how many local advertisement there are offering the kind of job you can do, making Italian friends is the KEY. Is all about who you know, not how much you know. If you break the ice making Italian friends they will help you in one way or the other Good Luck and start learning Italian ASAP.


----------



## panzah (Nov 27, 2012)

*thanks a lot*

making friends is my speciallty. Loosing friends is also a talent of mine.I am multilingual so I learn languages fast. I have some friends abroad but all of a sudden they do not remember in these difficult circumstances.
Signs of times! Thank you for the advice.
I will keep in mind your answer.


----------



## jdphoenix (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi Panzah,

By the looks of it you already have a computer and all you have to do before moving is get a good internet connection, go to ODesk, register, load your profile, do a few online tests relating to your experience, and start searching for a job that you can do online and from home until you find a permanent job......if you'll still be interested after earning some nice income without having to leave home. Most of the contractors on ODesk have turned it into a home-based business and I'm sure you'll be able to do the same. 

All the best with your move and finding freelance contracts!


----------

